

Linux-insides – A series of posts about the Linux kernel - Tsiolkovsky
http://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-insides/

======
corbet
Good stuff, so far as it goes. I do feel the need to point out, though, that
if you want a rather more extensive set of posts about the kernel, you can
find it nicely indexed at
[https://lwn.net/Kernel/Index/](https://lwn.net/Kernel/Index/)

~~~
sturakov
Thanks for the link!

------
planckscnst
Very nice. I've been planning to do a podcast series about this kind of stuff,
but not necessarily limited to Linux.

------
bytelayer
Very nice!

